# RMY - RMA Global



## System (31 May 2018)

RMA Global Limited is an online digital marketing business providing extensive data on active residential property listings and sale results for real estate agents as well as reviews from vendors and buyers of residential real estate. This data can be used by agents to market themselves, or by vendors to compare agents and find an agent or agency to sell their property. RMA also has a significant and growing property sale database.

The business currently operates Australia-wide and has recently commenced operations in the US and in New Zealand but is currently only generating material revenues in Australia.

It is anticipated that RMY will list on the ASX during June 2018.

https://www.rma-global.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 July 2022)

Up 50% yesterday. Thx @barney .

No posts, no news, no idea, no worries


----------



## barney (13 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> No posts, no news, no idea, no worries




Are you copying my above trading plan DF, lol ... particularly the "no idea" subsection.

ps. You got a piece of it ??   Well done, if so.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 July 2022)

barney said:


> Are you copying my above trading plan DF, lol ... particularly the "no idea" subsection.
> 
> ps. You got a piece of it ??   Well done, if so.



No news. No trades for a week until it jumped. No volume. No ability to find another buyer. No earnings. No inclination to jump into a sector that is under pressure


----------



## barney (13 July 2022)

It was a tough one to pick, but there were a couple of anomalies on the Chart. 







Not sure if it will have legs, but if it is a genuine move it will have a second phase (possibly after a modest retrace).


----------



## The Triangle (28 August 2022)

Good year...

$15 million in revenue (up $4m yoy)
-$6.7 million loss (down $2m yoy)
$199 k in net assets
-$4.4 million in operating cash outflow
$5.6 million cash left 
$69 million market cap (which is more than 4 x revenue...)

The only good news is that Q4 they only had a half million dollar negative operating cashflow - It might have been a one off tightening of the final quarter belt - but it could be that cashflow positivity is just around the corner?

Based on some kindergarten maths I work out that they need to at minimum double the revenues to over $30+ million to turn a profit, however I suspect there are some economies of scale and it's probably a lower value than that.

I like the 'ratemyXXX' websites, but ratemyagent is not a website I like, it's not easy to use or search or rank agents or agencies and it's very annoying.  I don't know if I'm looking at a review of an agent or a real-estate listing half the time.  Their listings (again - not sure if they are listings or reviews of listings...) have limited information and are not remotely comparable to some of the other big name real-estate websites.    Just feels like the website is more about promoting real estate agents rather than being a genuine tool for buyers/renters/landlords.  

Anyways, will keep an eye on this for a further drop and turnaround (and sale?) but I don't see it coming before they need to raise capital again.


----------

